

Facebook is down - rohitj
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-is-down-2014-9?IR=T

======
sp332
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)
isn't showing any trouble. Wonder what kind of problem it is.

~~~
valarauca1
The API errors/call spiked a few minutes ago. But yes, no events which is
strange.

